# SOFT TOP PROBLEMS



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

lo peeps....just started having a few problems with my top not behaving itself.....first it would go down on its own,but would not come back up,and now it wont do either.I can hear the motor whirling and straining but to no avail.......thanks for any info :? :?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i've never looked at ours but i know when i had an escort cabriolet it would do that kind of thing if the hydraulic oil got low, but i have no idea if the TT has a hydraulic or electric system.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

this may help you

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... tired+roof


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Firstly, behind the passenger seat hoop in the cavity where the roof goes, there is a compartment. Remove the cover to reveal the grey insulating material shown. Carefully take a Stanley knife or similar around the insulation that is about 10mm thick.

Remove the insulation and now you can see the motor mechanism. See photo below.

The chamber you need to fill is slightly out of sight, behind the motor with the blue connector. Unplug the connector and remove the two torx screws. The motor is a snug fit with rubber o-ring seals so it spins but doesn't pull straight out so you'll need to insert a flat head screwdriver or something to prise it out. However, depending how 'tired' your roof is, expect some fluid to escape as you remove the motor. I recommend packing some cloth or kitchen towel around to catch any fluid that escapes. Now you can see the white chamber where you need to insert the fluid. See photo below.

I recommend at this point you cover over the exposed hole with some tape to protect it from the swarf you're going to create in the next stage. Time to drill a small hole in the chamber. You need to minimise any swarf getting into the mechanism, hence the tape over the already exposed hole. To get into the chamber, I personally drilled slowly, brushing any swarf away as I went. When I got to the end (it's about 3mm thick) I simply pushed through and was able to extract the last small circular piece of plastic that was adhered to the edge of the hole with a pair of needle nosed pliers. El Greco recommended melting thorough the unit with a hot drill bit, but personally, I wasn't too keen on a hot source around the back of the TT, it's a fiddly enough job without naked flames! You can see the small piece I tweezered out in the picture below. Drill your hole slightly further away from the metal than I did, it'll be easier to seal the hole later and I created a little unwanted metal swarf.

Now, using an oral syringe (buy from any chemist), syringe in lots of power steering fluid, until you can see the level in the chamber. Don't fill to the brim. My syringe was 5ml and I needed about 20 doses, but it would have taken more. Seal the hole using a rubber grommet or similar, refit the electric motor and wiring (new o-rings not necessary) and replace the insulation. The chamber isn't under any pressure, so don't worry if your reseal job isn't too good.

Now for the best bit, simply run the roof up and down and the whole mechanism sorts itself out, replenishing the hydraulics with the fluid you just added. Voila!

Happy summer motoring......
2000 Audi TT Roadster 225 Nimbus Grey, Tan Baseball Leather Seats, 18" RS4 Alloys, Bose Stereo, Climate Control.


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

THX VERY MUCH FOR YOUR REPLIES....


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a point I raised in the link above.

If the hydraulic fluid is low you probably have a leak somewhere in the system. My best guess at this point will be failed piston seals in the hydraulic rams.

I took the whole lot out back then but am yet to get around to diagnosing the problem. Just been operating the roof by hand.

I did find two patches of 'settled' fluid in the outside corners behind each seat (under the carpet). Not good for the shaped foam underlay or painted surfaces!!

Plan to have a good look at the whole system next weekend.


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

done exactly as you described dazza m8....worked a treat m8...thx a million bud..


----------

